# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Fixing Blueboard sheets to a brick wall

## oricenap

I have a small brick wall about 4sqm i want to fix sheets of blueboard to it and then attached rough looking sandstone tiles to the blueboard. 
The wall is under cover from the rain and it will act like a feature wall with the rough looking tiles on it. 
Wat type of adhesive should i use for the tiles and i want the seal any holes so no creepy crawlies dont make a home behind the blueboard.  
cheers

----------

